# Weight issues



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

I keep thinking i'm fat and i dont have much of an appetite, i'm not over weight though, i weigh 7 stone and i'm 17. I'm scared of putting on weight though and i hate eating when i dont feel hungry cause i dont want 2 b fat but i have a tendency to eat when i'm bored, which im trying hard not 2. Recently my stomach keeps making noises,rumbles, but it doesn't feel like acid and i dont feel hungry at all so is it just gas? I blame ibs for my obsession with my weight coz i can't always tell wot is true fat and whats down 2 bloating though oviously i'm aware of when i have distension cause tht is seriously uncomfortable and feel like goin 2 explode. Also my doc gave me movicol for C and i took tht 4 a while, but i stopped taking it cause i couldn't get the dosage right and it made me skip my period and made me feel ill, but since then though i have been menstruating its different - i used to get heavy periods that would last 5-7 days now they are really light and only last 2 days, is this worth worrying about? Any comments?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Carla, you are NOT fat! Ive met you, you are a tiny slip of a girl! lol.We miss periods for loads of reasons. Your body can tell when you are stressed out. When i am extra stressed out sometimes i skip a period. Or if i am feeling ill, it will come late, or early or heavy, or light. Funny things happen to us when we dont feel well. But if you are very worried you shuld ask your doctor. I also think you shuold ask your doctor about your weight worries, and look into getting something else for your C.Drop me an email!nikki


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

well my guess would be that your period might be slowing down cause you are underweight , 7 stone is not a lot.. its below what you should be.


----------



## 5880 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi Carla,Until 18 months ago I was in the same situation, I've had IBS since birth, and throughout my late teens couldn't differentiate between what was bloating and what was weight gain - consequently i always thought I was fat, hardly ate and stayed at 6 and a half stone til I was 20. My periods stopped competely for 6 months - a combination fo being too light and anaemia. IBS was certainly responsible for my eating disorders and it wasn't until i was properly diagnosed that i could accept i wasn't overweight. In a way it was harder to accept that my bloated abdomen was due to IBS than being overweight as the solution isn't as simple as losing a few pounds, however, there is loads of advice on this site for how to tackle bloating and all the other unpleasant symptoms of IBS - I'm just embarking on the Heather van vorous approach in an attempt to banish the bloat by easter. Now I eat much more than i used to, have a much more nutritious diet, have taken up regular exercise and put on two stone. My fears that weight gain would make me look fat were unfounded, I've put on lots of muscle and feel and look much better. It's a big step but breaking the link between having a bloated belly and thinking I was fat was the best thing i've ever done.Hope this helpsall the bestemi


----------



## spin54 (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey, I don't know anything about missing my period, as i'm a guy, but I have recently been diagnosed with anorexia. My psychologist has also told me I have a fat phobia, which I beleive. I am diabetic and when I am under good control of it, I gain weight, but I can't stand not being able to see a defined jawline on myself. I didn't have an appetite at all for about 5 months. Then I started researching IBS and I've developed an appetite, but I don't eat much because it all upsets my stomach. Anyway, I guess all I can do for this is to talk to a psychologist and work on eating better.Hope things work out for you.Scott


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Shadowz, Carla is quite a small person anyway, so im not sure if 7 stone is that much underweight. I am only 8 stone and about 5'3" It depends on your metabolism too.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I am borderline for my weight. I am right on the boundarie for underweight.


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

For all us Americans what is a stone? I definately go by pounds. Sorry for my ignorance, but I am so lost right now! I think weight is a lot about how you feel. I threw my scale away and only use the one at the gym so I don't get on it every few hours. And I remind myself often that My worth is not measured by the number on the scale. Weight charts are just guidelines. It is most important to realize you are beautiful because of who you are.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

here here bad girl







i totally agree!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

it is 14 pounds to a stone i think


----------

